

Which programming language is used to express the most anger? - brmunk
http://geeksta.net/img/emotions-github-commit-messages/commit-messages-anger-percentage.png

======
randunel
The article is here: [http://geeksta.net/geeklog/exploring-expressions-
emotions-gi...](http://geeksta.net/geeklog/exploring-expressions-emotions-
github-commit-messages/)

The article has more graphs, satisfying some curiosities. This specific graph
has been obtained applying a regex[1] to a sample of github commit messages.

[1]
(?i)\b(a+rgh|angry|annoyed|annoying|appalled|bitter|cranky|hate|hating|mad)\b'

------
kneth
Surprising that the numbers are so low. It is frustrating to program as the
devil hides in the details.

------
jonjacky
I recall PG wrote somewhere that Perl looks like a cartoon character swearing.

~~~
Mandatum
The Python Paradox[1]

[1] [http://paulgraham.com/pypar.html](http://paulgraham.com/pypar.html)

